# UBER SUPPORT CALLED ME



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Did the call come from an Uber number?
*Do not log in via a link they sent.* Always and only log in via the app or a URL you manually type in. Do not enter any credential in any survey or form they send via email or text.
If you do and it is a scam they now own your account.
What is done is the scam link shows you a false copy of the login screen but relays anything you type in to an actual login screen to test it while it records what you entered.
This is called a "man in the middle" compromise. Look it up.
If Uber wants to contact you they will do so via the app.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


Uber Support will directly call to check-in if a driver has been inactive for a 10 days. They are simply checking in to ensure you are still interested in driving for UBER. The links are legit. Filling out the Survey will result in an Amazon gift card ($25 - $50 depending on your market). The feedback is just for collecting info, and will not result in any gift card.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Uber Support will directly call to check-in if a driver has been inactive for a 10 days. They are simply checking in to ensure you are still interested in driving for UBER. The links are legit. Filling out the Survey will result in an Amazon gift card ($25 - $50 depending on your market). The feedback is just for collecting info, and will not result in any gift card.


UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.

My advice stands. Never enter your credentials in a link someone sends you. Open the website yourself.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.


Depends on your market.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Did the call come from an Uber number?
> *Do not log in via a link they sent.* Always and only log in via the app or a URL you manually type in. Do not enter any credential in any survey or form they send via email or text.
> If you do and it is a scam they now own your account.
> What is done is the scam link shows you a false copy of the login screen but relays anything you type in to an actual login screen to test it while it records what you entered.
> ...


I get that it’s gonna seem sketchy no matter what, but this is not close to the first time it’s come up on the forum. Rohit cares.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> Uber Support will directly call to check-in if a driver has been inactive for a 10 days. They are simply checking in to ensure you are still interested in driving for UBER. The links are legit. Filling out the Survey will result in an Amazon gift card ($25 - $50 depending on your market). The feedback is just for collecting info, and will not result in any gift card.


I may accept this but still…. NEVER put your password in a link someone sends you. They don’t need you to log in to fill out a survey.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I may accept this but still…. NEVER put your password in a link someone sends you. They don’t need you to log in to fill out a survey.


I agree with that 100%. Most of the scams will ask for log in info and some will ask for bank info. Obviously, do not give out that info.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was just off for 6 months and no call whatsoever. During covid I stayed home for 6 months and they only contacted me once I started driving again, and that was directly thru the app however. FWIW.......


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Atavar said:


> UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.
> 
> My advice stands. Never enter your credentials in a link someone sends you. Open the website yourself.


Uber called me with this call. I asked for better pay and a good reason to continue. He laughed and sent me the survey. It’s legit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


I did recently get a call from Rohit.

I'd been having issues with documents and did the chat/email function. 

It was resolved. 

Next day I got a call from Rohit. He wanted me to confirm my email address. I said if you called me you should have it all there.

A scammer would've badgered me for it. He said he was just following up on the support I received and wanted to make sure everything was good.

It was surprising but it was legit.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I was just off for 6 months and no call whatsoever. During covid I stayed home for 6 months and they only contacted me once I started driving again, and that was directly thru the app however. FWIW.......


It has to do with the driver age as well. They call if you are 60 and over.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ribak said:


> It has to do with the driver age as well. They call if you are 60 and over.


That would be me.. a decade ago.. ;0


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

They always call me to see why I have not been active. I just say when money is active call me back.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ribak said:


> Uber Support will directly call to check-in if a driver has been inactive for a 10 days. They are simply checking in to ensure you are still interested in driving for UBER. The links are legit. Filling out the Survey will result in an Amazon gift card ($25 - $50 depending on your market). The feedback is just for collecting info, and will not result in any gift card.


_I have been inactive for 3 years. I never once received a phone call_


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


I think all Uber contact would be via the app.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The other day I dropped off a rider who left a bag in the car. Some Uber dept. called me to arrange getting the item back to her. I was surprised, but it was legit.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Uber says consistently, they will never call you, never click any links or provide any log in info!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atavar said:


> UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.


 Your own experience does not mean that Uber does not call drivers. You're self-referencing.

I have received a phone call from Uber. But my experience also sheds no light on whether it was Uber that called the OP or not. Maybe they did; maybe they didn't.


> My advice stands. Never enter your credentials in a link someone sends you. Open the website yourself.


 You're jumping the gun there, Trigger, and assuming that the link the OP received is to a site that requires the person to enter credentials. In reality, Uber's paid surveys so not require any login at all. I used to do them frequently with no issue.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Your own experience does not mean that Uber does not call drivers. You're self-referencing.
> 
> I have received a phone call from Uber. But experience also sheds no light on whether it was Uber that called the OP or not. Maybe they did; maybe they didn't.
> You're jumping the gun there, Trigger, and assuming that the link the OP received is to a site that requires the person to enter credentials. In reality, Uber's paid surveys so not require any login at all. I used to do them frequently with no issue.


Did you click on it to verify?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Erik M said:


> Did you click on it to verify?


Did I click on what? The OP is the one who received the text. This is why she asked if he/she should click on it.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Erik M said:


> Did you click on it to verify?


No, not yet. I have always done surveys through the app, so I have been leery about clicking the links.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got a call from Uber when I recently tried to upload a document. It was declined a couple times. I kept trying to resubmit it. I got a phone call from Uber which I did not answer. They left a voicemail though saying they were so and so calling from Uber support about the issue I'd been having uploading a document.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> The other day I dropped off a rider who left a bag in the car. Some Uber dept. called me to arrange getting the item back to her. I was surprised, but it was legit.


But didn't your caller ID identity the caller as Uber ?
I do not answer any generic calls that are not on my list of favorites.
Uber has sent me messages asking if it's ok to give out my personal number to a passenger who lost an item in my car.
I have given them the ok to do so several times.
I would not be thrilled with a call asking me why I have not been using Uber app as I find that a bit to intrusive.
Anything within the app I would be more receptive to.
Clicking on a questions in a text from an unknown sender never going to happen.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

Always give honest and complete answers to any and all unsolicited requests for your personal information, especially if it’s by the police, the IRS, the Social Security Administration, Amazon, McAffee Tech Support Team, Microsoft Fraud and Computer Virus Protection Team, Comcast, Spectrum, AT&T Television services, Automotive Services, and the concerned people at the office of Vehicle Warranties. They’re are just there to help and gift cards are a perfectly valid form of payment.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> _I have been inactive for 3 years. I never once received a phone call_


They call the best of the best drivers back.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They call me alots of things to. Shithead. Asswipe


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

UPDATE: - After reading the responses to my post (Thank you all), I clicked the links and they were legit. They were surveys just like the ones I get in the app. No personal info requested. I told them the reason for me not driving lately was I am not being paid enough to drive. I would have selected other reasons, but it only allowed one. I wish they understood that if we were paid what we are worth and for the risks we take everyday, we would be way more motivated to get out there and give rides.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> UPDATE: - After reading the responses to my post (Thank you all), I clicked the links and they were legit. They were surveys just like the ones I get in the app. No personal info requested. I told them the reason for me not driving lately was I am not being paid enough to drive. I would have selected other reasons, but it only allowed one. I wish they understood that if we were paid what we are worth and for the risks we take everyday, we would be way more motivated to get out there and give rides.


Good.

It's sensible to be safe online, but no need to be paranoid. If a web survey doesn't ask for personal info or login details, then it's likely to be safe. If it asks you to input your SS number, for example, then it's not safe. It's just normal common sense and prudence, really.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> But didn't your caller ID identity the caller as Uber ?
> I do not answer any generic calls that are not on my list of favorites.


Since the numbers are encrypted, all calls from passengers and Uber come up as Uber on my phone. Uber basically owns all those numbers


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> The other day I dropped off a rider who left a bag in the car. Some Uber dept. called me to arrange getting the item back to her. I was surprised, but it was legit.


One more reason I never pick up numbers I suspect maybe Uber, especially if I just did some driving. I’ll take the time to decide if I’ve seen Schrödinger’s item (they’re most often wrong actually and lacking creativity in retracing their steps) and more importantly take their temperature, like see if they’re cool or rather hostile, which may really help jog my memory.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Since the numbers are encrypted, all calls from passengers and Uber come up as Uber on my phone. Uber basically owns all those numbers


In my area 415 is Lyft and 959 is Uber.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> In my area 415 is Lyft and 959 is Uber.


The text was from 415.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> The text was from 415.


I think that's San Francisco's area code


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think that's San Francisco's area code


I would call that number but first hit *67 that hides your number


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I would call that number but first hit *67 that hides your number


I can't believe they would call you because you took a week off.
I would tell them that Lyft is offering you mad quest money and could they match it ?


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


It's simple if you call them and ask if they contacted you then you will know call them from the app


----------



## ldra02 (Apr 29, 2015)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


I got a similar call recently. I don't think it was a scam, they didn't ask for any intimation. If it were a scam they'd have an ulterior motive and be at least subtly trying to get something they want out of you. This didn't seem to be the case at least in my case. You never know though so it's always good to keep your guard up. To be safe I wouldn't click any links. I didn't.


----------



## Ubermillionaire (Jan 19, 2021)

mrwhts said:


> They call the best of the best drivers back.


They’re sending you to TOP ANT. 2 weeks of intense driving in the streets of San Francisco with several cameras and motion detectors attached to your car.


----------



## chrismccarthy111 (1 mo ago)

Ribak said:


> It has to do with the driver age as well. They call if you are 60 and over.


 I’m sixty and stopped a few months ago. No call.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

I've gotten many calls from Uber in my years of driving. The calls have all been legit. First time was after a pax was unresponsive when we arrived at the destination. Dude OD'd in my back seat. He was alive n running fkn fast the second I got on the phone with 911, lol. Whups, nevermind! Uber called me to make sure I was OK. Nxt day they called to follow up, asked me a gazillion questions abt it n the woman gave me a # 2 call should I ever need anything. That was news to me. They've called me when I've taken time off to ask if I have any questions, do I like driving, am I going to be driving again, what would I change, etc. Beats me, why, but that's been my experience. The calls have been legit. They follow it up through the app with thanks. No cash and prizes, but I do notice that when I return, I've gotten some outstanding calls, straight out the gate, enabling me to earn a sht ton $$$$ in a few hours. No complaints here.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

I cannot believe you are putting this question to the internet ! ! !

If you have even the slightest feeling it is a scam ( and you do) then ........

IT IS A SCAM !!!!!!

Personally I have stopped driving for Uber and Lyft off and on ..... sometimes up to 6 weeks at a time. I am in a very small market where if one drivers takes off .... it is noticed. My market is so small I have more repeat passengers than I do new ones at this point. I'll be honest and tell you, I have passengers who recognize me out in public ask me why I am not driving at the time ..... but NEVER has a company called me.

But if you feel the need to reply to that scam ..... CALL UBER beforehand, to make sure!


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Atavar said:


> UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.
> 
> My advice stands. Never enter your credentials in a link someone sends you. Open the website yourself.


I understand your sound advice. however, he never once stated that the survey form asked for him to log in with his credentials in order to see it. the survey could very easily be a google doc form or some other survey form platform. Please don't assume, just to start an argument.


----------



## Mozart27 (Jun 12, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Since the numbers are encrypted, all calls from passengers and Uber come up as Uber on my phone. Uber basically owns all those numbers


What do you mean? Uber doesn't own anything... it's called a 'switchboard.' Just like when a company or University called you from their given 'extension.' the number that shows up is always going to be the same 'switchboard' number.


----------



## NRB313 (Jul 16, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


Not a scam IMO. I received the same recently and there was also a corresponding support message in the app referring to the call I received which is why I do not think a scam. I did not answer any of it or do anything though. I imagine people are driving less and being more picky for any markets that have added up front fares. I know I am driving half or less than half as much as I used to and being more choosy on rides as there is a lot of crap (my acceptance rate has dropped drastically to the lowest for the longest period in 6 total years of driving). To be clear, I also drive Lux/Premier but not usually busy enough to only do those and I refuse to take regular rides that just don't make sense especially in a premier/lux vehicle as I have definitely come to see that X riders are by far the most difficult, demanding, rude, complaining (and even to the companies), etc of the bunch. Drove X/XL for 5 years prior and did not even realize how much of a PITA that X riders were until after staring to do lux/premier. I mean they are definitely the ones asking for chargers, radio request, temperature preferences, bringing animals, brining boxes and stuff, moody and rude, asking for stops or rides with stops already, always have food or drinks, wanting to go through drive-thrus, "I'll tip you on the app," and on and on. This was never my only income BUT full-time X drivers I just do not know how you do it... even if you are somewhat smart about the rides you take the pay is never really all that good... and putting up with all of that (and not even close to a complete list) SHEEESH!


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

AdoptedTwice said:


> UPDATE: - After reading the responses to my post (Thank you all), I clicked the links and they were legit. They were surveys just like the ones I get in the app. No personal info requested. I told them the reason for me not driving lately was I am not being paid enough to drive. I would have selected other reasons, but it only allowed one. I wish they understood that if we were paid what we are worth and for the risks we take everyday, we would be way more motivated to get out there and give rides.


Same here. I'm close to 20k trips but have not driven in almost 3 weeks and got the call and follow-up email. I screened the can with Google at first but then picked up when it said Uber in the transcription. 

I basically said the same about pay and risk/reward on the call and the survey. Not like it really matters; they know the pay is crap without incentives and surge. Unless they are seeing enough declining numbers where they suddenly cannot onboard enough newbies to make up for driver attrition, I don't expect anything to be done. Even if this is true, their first course of action, historically, is temporary increases via more surge and incentives which they can fund because of their 50% take these days. This usually does the trick.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

they just called me this am and told me i am in good standing🤣..asked why i havent driven in 3 weeks…i told them what was once paying $25 is now $16..cant afford to start my car for that


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

NRB313 said:


> Not a scam IMO. I received the same recently and there was also a corresponding support message in the app referring to the call I received which is why I do not think a scam. I did not answer any of it or do anything though. I imagine people are driving less and being more picky for any markets that have added up front fares. I know I am driving half or less than half as much as I used to and being more choosy on rides as there is a lot of crap (my acceptance rate has dropped drastically to the lowest for the longest period in 6 total years of driving). To be clear, I also drive Lux/Premier but not usually busy enough to only do those and I refuse to take regular rides that just don't make sense especially in a premier/lux vehicle as I have definitely come to see that X riders are by far the most difficult, demanding, rude, complaining (and even to the companies), etc of the bunch. Drove X/XL for 5 years prior and did not even realize how much of a PITA that X riders were until after staring to do lux/premier. I mean they are definitely the ones asking for chargers, radio request, temperature preferences, bringing animals, brining boxes and stuff, moody and rude, asking for stops or rides with stops already, always have food or drinks, wanting to go through drive-thrus, "I'll tip you on the app," and on and on. This was never my only income BUT full-time X drivers I just do not know how you do it... even if you are somewhat smart about the rides you take the pay is never really all that good... and putting up with all of that (and not even close to a complete list) SHEEESH!


Aren't the Lux/Premier riders picky and demanding? I would like to drive Lux/Premier, but I don't have the car for it and I don't know if the San Antonio market would support it enough for it to be worth it.


----------



## Taddesse (Jan 25, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?


Uber will never call you because you haven’t Ubered in a bit. I didn’t Uber for three months and they just kept sending me nice quests, 3 rides for $200 to get me back. The only surveys are through the app
I had a call through the app when I was on my way to pick up a rider saying they were Uber support, to cancel the ride, get a $25 credit, and they would call me back in a few hours for a follow up. They knew my real phone number, name, car, etc. I canceled the ride and immediately called Uber through the app. They had no idea who called me. I received 12 calls in a row from Chicago later that day. Stay frosty out there!


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Atavar said:


> UBER support has never called me when I have been inactive. They have never called me and offered an Amazon gift card.
> 
> My advice stands. Never enter your credentials in a link someone sends you. Open the website yourself.


Ditto for me.
No calls & I have been inactive for 4 months.

AdoptedTwice, on your PC put your cursor over the link and see where it is trying to send you. Does it end in ".uber.com"?
Never click a link without seeing where it is sending you.
Note: What is printed on the screen can be different from where the link will send you to.


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think all Uber contact would be via the app.


Onetime I refused to give a ride to a lady with two dogs,😃🤣😂 after she refused to show me doc if they are service dogs or not.They call me and informed me that if they are service dogs I have to give her and the dogs a ride.I did't get deactivated or anything. They never sent me text or links.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberxone vegas said:


> Onetime I refused to give a ride to a lady with two dogs,😃🤣😂 after she refused to show me doc if they are service dogs or not.They informed me that if they are service dogs I have to give her and the dogs a ride.I did't get deactivated or anything. They never sent me text or links.


I never came across a disabled person who needed two service dogs.


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

Discdom said:


> Uber called me with this call. I asked for better pay and a good reason to continue. He laughed and sent me the survey. It’s legit.


 🤣😂it may be a legit but i don't think they'd sent you a link. 🤣😂Every time I rented a car from enterprises they would have the staff that rented the car to me 😃call me up and he would ask me if I was happy with their services and asked me to rate him between 1 to 10 and also e mail me to do survey .🤣😂.


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I never came across a disabled person who needed two service dogs.


🤣😂no papers for dogs no ride with me.🤣I don't remember seeing the dogs wearing the fake service dog vests either 😃🤣😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

uberxone vegas said:


> 🤣😂no papers for dogs no ride with me.🤣I don't remember seeing the dogs wearing the fake service dog vests either 😃🤣😂


Unfortunately the rules say dogs don’t need papers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberxone vegas said:


> 🤣😂it may be a legit but i don't think they'd sent you a link. 🤣😂Every time I rented a car from enterprises they would have the staff that rented the car to me 😃call me up and he would ask me if I was happy with their services and asked me to rate him between 1 to 10 and also e mail me to do survey .🤣😂.


That is


uberxone vegas said:


> Onetime I refused to give a ride to a lady with two dogs,😃🤣😂 after she refused to show me doc if they are service dogs or not.They call me and informed me that if they are service dogs I have to give her and the dogs a ride.I did't get deactivated or anything. They never sent me text or links.


So the passenger contacted Uber then Uber called you ?
Again it's strange that Uber would call you rather then contact you via the app.


----------



## CabdiQoole (9 mo ago)

uberxone vegas said:


> 🤣😂it may be a legit but i don't think they'd sent you a link. 🤣😂Every time I rented a car from enterprises they would have the staff that rented the car to me 😃call me up and he would ask me if I was happy with their services and asked me to rate him between 1 to 10 and also e mail me to do survey .🤣😂.


Uber it self is scam. They have been calling every driver for the last couple of months due to mass lawsuits by attorney generals and community drivers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CabdiQoole said:


> Uber it self is scam. They have been calling every driver for the last couple of months due to mass lawsuits by attorney generals and community drivers.


They have not called me in over 7 years and 25k rides.


----------



## djp5690 (1 mo ago)

I’ve gotten this exact call. The next day I had a 10 ride/$100 quest that I could take two weeks to finish. My wife got the same thing after being inactive for a month. It’s not uncommon. Even though Uber says they won’t call you. In fact, I’ve gotten several calls from Uber the past few weeks while trying to sort out promotional pay. One call even resulted in a $25 payment for my time wasted.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

djp5690 said:


> I’ve gotten this exact call. The next day I had a 10 ride/$100 quest that I could take two weeks to finish. My wife got the same thing after being inactive for a month. It’s not uncommon. Even though Uber says they won’t call you. In fact, I’ve gotten several calls from Uber the past few weeks while trying to sort out promotional pay. One call even resulted in a $25 payment for my time wasted.


I remember after taking a year off during the COVID shut down and before my second vaccine they did give me offers like yours to get me back driving.


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

NRB313 said:


> Not a scam IMO. I received the same recently and there was also a corresponding support message in the app referring to the call I received which is why I do not think a scam. I did not answer any of it or do anything though. I imagine people are driving less and being more picky for any markets that have added up front fares. I know I am driving half or less than half as much as I used to and being more choosy on rides as there is a lot of crap (my acceptance rate has dropped drastically to the lowest for the longest period in 6 total years of driving). To be clear, I also drive Lux/Premier but not usually busy enough to only do those and I refuse to take regular rides that just don't make sense especially in a premier/lux vehicle as I have definitely come to see that X riders are by far the most difficult, demanding, rude, complaining (and even to the companies), etc of the bunch. Drove X/XL for 5 years prior and did not even realize how much of a PITA that X riders were until after staring to do lux/premier. I mean they are definitely the ones asking for chargers, radio request, temperature preferences, bringing animals, brining boxes and stuff, moody and rude, asking for stops or rides with stops already, always have food or drinks, wanting to go through drive-thrus, "I'll tip you on the app," and on and on. This was never my only income BUT full-time X drivers I just do not know how you do it... even if you are somewhat smart about the rides you take the pay is never really all that good... and putting up with all of that (and not even close to a complete list) SHEEESH!


Famous last words of: "I'll tip you on the app!" I've heard that one a thousand times at least, and at best maybe about 1% actually tipped... One of the rides that stands out the most was the time I drove an older couple from Orange County to LAX, they were pressing me to drive faster when I was already doing about 85 ~ 90 on the 405 trying to get them to the airport as fast as possible without killing us all. They repeatedly promised a "big fat tip" if I got them there before 9:00pm, which at 8:50pm I pulled up to the drop off area and had their luggage waiting on the curb while they just sat in my car. When I told them that we had arrived and their luggage was out on the curb, they reluctantly got out acting as though they had nowhere to be in such a hurry. When I reminded them that I had lived up to my promise the man started tapping on his phone saying that he was sending the tip as we spoke, but in actuality he was just going through the motions. Of course, the tip never came... Later that night I received a one-star rating and multiple report items, so I knew immediately where it came from.

The worst one of all was the night I picked up a Chinese couple in Irvine and when I started the trip was when I saw that their destination was Las Vegas. After some discussion with them about their plans they let me know that they intended on picking up a friend at the airport and getting another Uber back to Irvine. I convinced them that it wouldn't be fair to me or to the other Uber driver as we both would have very long empty-handed drives back to our respective homes so I would be very happy to wait for them while they got their friend and I would drive them back to Irvine. They seemingly agreed and said that they would tip me very well for my efforts. Along the way I needed to get some gas and take a leak, much to their disappointment. An argument ensued as they claimed they were in a huge hurry and that it would be unprofessional of me to delay them. I had to explain to them that if we didn't stop to get gas sometime soon that we would run out of gas somewhere in the middle of the desert and if they didn't let me go to the bathroom things would get messy. The lady said that I should have thought about that before picking them up but if I really had to stop, to make it quick. Long story short, when I arrived at the airport they jumped out and said have a nice drive back and slammed the door! Not only did they bail on me, leaving me with a 4.5 hour drive back home in the middle of the night, they didn't leave a tip and to top it off, they gave me a one-star rating!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think all Uber contact would be via the app.


rethink, i have been called 2 times.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Again it's strange that Uber would call you rather then contact you via the app.


it's strange because it never happened to you, so i just all things that have never happened to you are strange..lol


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Taddesse said:


> Uber will never call you because you haven’t Ubered in a bit. I didn’t Uber for three months and they just kept sending me nice quests, 3 rides for $200 to get me back. The only surveys are through the app
> I had a call through the app when I was on my way to pick up a rider saying they were Uber support, to cancel the ride, get a $25 credit, and they would call me back in a few hours for a follow up. They knew my real phone number, name, car, etc. I canceled the ride and immediately called Uber through the app. They had no idea who called me. I received 12 calls in a row from Chicago later that day. Stay frosty out there!


I once got a call very similar to that as I was pulling up to the pick-up spot. Guy on the phone claimed to be from Uber Support asking me to cancel the ride after which he would give me a $25 credit. He also said that he would credit my account with a $450 bonus for maintaining such a high standard of service, but first I needed to verify my bank account on record along with my SS#. After refusing to give my info over the phone and accusing him of being a crook and telling him that I was going to report him to Uber, I hung up and actually called Uber support. No surprise, they said that they did not make the call. Unfortunately, I opened up a huge can of worms by making that call to Uber Support as they put a two-week payment hold on my account for security purposes. Although I eventually got paid for all the rides I gave, it made no sense to me that I had to go two weeks without payment even though I did nothing wrong. Good news was that the scammer was not able to breach my account and steal my money, but another driver that I knew was not so fortunate as she fell for the scam and ended up losing all of her week's pay!


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Rob-Man said:


> I once got a call very similar to that as I was pulling up to the pick-up spot. Guy on the phone claimed to be from Uber Support asking me to cancel the ride after which he would give me a $25 credit. He also said that he would credit my account with a $450 bonus for maintaining such a high standard of service, but first I needed to verify my bank account on record along with my SS#. After refusing to give my info over the phone and accusing him of being a crook and telling him that I was going to report him to Uber, I hung up and actually called Uber support. No surprise, they said that they did not make the call. Unfortunately, I opened up a huge can of worms by making that call to Uber Support as they put a two-week payment hold on my account for security purposes. Although I eventually got paid for all the rides I gave, it made no sense to me that I had to go two weeks without payment even though I did nothing wrong. Good news was that the scammer was not able to breach my account and steal my money, but another driver that I knew was not so fortunate as she fell for the scam and ended up losing all of her week's pay!


I failed to mention that the caller claiming to be from Uber Support was actually the guy who I had just dropped off prior to the fake ride request. He already had enough info about me from the app based on the previous ride and he was quick to reorder and get me again. As we were engaged in conversation, I recognized his voice as he had a deep voice with a heavy Middle Eastern accent. I knew damn good and well that he was the same guy and I even told Uber Support that, however, they didn't see that as being possible.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Rob-Man said:


> I failed to mention that the caller claiming to be from Uber Support was actually the guy who I had just dropped off prior to the fake ride request. He already had enough info about me from the app based on the previous ride and he was quick to reorder and get me again. As we were engaged in conversation, I recognized his voice as he had a deep voice with a heavy Middle Eastern accent. I knew damn good and well that he was the same guy and I even told Uber Support that, however, they didn't see that as being possible.


It wasn't the previous passenger it was the current passenger who had ordered the ride. Actually the current fake passenger who ordered a fake ride.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rob-Man said:


> I once got a call very similar to that as I was pulling up to the pick-up spot. Guy on the phone claimed to be from Uber Support asking me to cancel the ride after which he would give me a $25 credit. He also said that he would credit my account with a $450 bonus for maintaining such a high standard of service, but first I needed to verify my bank account on record along with my SS#. After refusing to give my info over the phone and accusing him of being a crook and telling him that I was going to report him to Uber, I hung up and actually called Uber support. No surprise, they said that they did not make the call. Unfortunately, I opened up a huge can of worms by making that call to Uber Support as they put a two-week payment hold on my account for security purposes. Although I eventually got paid for all the rides I gave, it made no sense to me that I had to go two weeks without payment even though I did nothing wrong. Good news was that the scammer was not able to breach my account and steal my money, but another driver that I knew was not so fortunate as she fell for the scam and ended up losing all of her week's pay!


I never hear of this happening with Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It wasn't the previous passenger it was the current passenger who had ordered the ride. Actually the current fake passenger who ordered a fake ride.


There is a breech in Ubers system.
Never happens with Lyft.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I never hear of this happening with Lyft.


There's been a few reports on Lyft but I've only heard of a couple. I've also heard a few reports from passengers reporting drivers doing this🤷‍♀️


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

I find I cannot get uber to call me, especially when I need it 
I revently spent 6 months, contacting uber 4 times about the same issue with the uber app, ONLY to be advised that the issue is DUE to uber REMOVING something important from the app,but not notifying the drivers 

Strangely uber just requested me to watch a refresher video, which states the uber app retains the very thing that uber removed 

LET'S FACE IT, call or no call, SCAMMER would provide BETTER SUPPORT than uber!!


----------



## Rob-Man (Nov 16, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It wasn't the previous passenger it was the current passenger who had ordered the ride. Actually the current fake passenger who ordered a fake ride.


Previous rider and current rider were one in the same. Previous ride was only a couple of blocks, took less than a minute to get to his destination (a gas station). Upon ending that ride I got pinged a few seconds later for a pick-up across the street at a hotel, and it was when I pulled up to the hotel when the scammer guy called claiming to be from Uber Support asking me to cancel the ride and blah blah blah... The voice on the phone was the same as the guy who I'd just dropped off across the street.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Rob-Man said:


> Famous last words of: "I'll tip you on the app!" I've heard that one a thousand times at least, and at best maybe about 1% actually tipped... One of the rides that stands out the most was the time I drove an older couple from Orange County to LAX, they were pressing me to drive faster when I was already doing about 85 ~ 90 on the 405 trying to get them to the airport as fast as possible without killing us all. They repeatedly promised a "big fat tip" if I got them there before 9:00pm, which at 8:50pm I pulled up to the drop off area and had their luggage waiting on the curb while they just sat in my car. When I told them that we had arrived and their luggage was out on the curb, they reluctantly got out acting as though they had nowhere to be in such a hurry. When I reminded them that I had lived up to my promise the man started tapping on his phone saying that he was sending the tip as we spoke, but in actuality he was just going through the motions. Of course, the tip never came... Later that night I received a one-star rating and multiple report items, so I knew immediately where it came from.
> 
> The worst one of all was the night I picked up a Chinese couple in Irvine and when I started the trip was when I saw that their destination was Las Vegas. After some discussion with them about their plans they let me know that they intended on picking up a friend at the airport and getting another Uber back to Irvine. I convinced them that it wouldn't be fair to me or to the other Uber driver as we both would have very long empty-handed drives back to our respective homes so I would be very happy to wait for them while they got their friend and I would drive them back to Irvine. They seemingly agreed and said that they would tip me very well for my efforts. Along the way I needed to get some gas and take a leak, much to their disappointment. An argument ensued as they claimed they were in a huge hurry and that it would be unprofessional of me to delay them. I had to explain to them that if we didn't stop to get gas sometime soon that we would run out of gas somewhere in the middle of the desert and if they didn't let me go to the bathroom things would get messy. The lady said that I should have thought about that before picking them up but if I really had to stop, to make it quick. Long story short, when I arrived at the airport they jumped out and said have a nice drive back and slammed the door! Not only did they bail on me, leaving me with a 4.5 hour drive back home in the middle of the night, they didn't leave a tip and to top it off, they gave me a one-star rating!


Should there be a reality show of Uber drivers?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> There's been a few reports on Lyft but I've only heard of a couple. I've also heard a few reports from passengers reporting drivers doing this🤷‍♀️


That information certainly opens up a huge can of worms.
If drivers can as they say commit an inside job and disguise it as theft by hacking then that is a huge problem.


----------



## uberxone vegas (Feb 8, 2017)

CabdiQoole said:


> Uber it self is scam. They have been calling every driver for the last couple of months due to mass lawsuits by attorney generals and community drivers.


They are calling drivers that made a lot of money for them.uber just started robotaxi business in Las Vegas NV using self driving cars 😃Hyundai ioniq5 EVs.lfty started robotaxi operation using ioniq5 Evs😃over a month ago. For now they have safety drivers 
In the cars . Lyft plans to remove humans out of these cars ....next year 2023🤣😂you what that means? they keep all the money 😂🤣.tesle is still working on their self driving cars system.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

The word scam doesn't even cover it. 

It's a straight up rip-off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> That information certainly opens up a huge can of worms.
> If drivers can as they say commit an inside job and disguise it as theft by hacking then that is a huge problem.


It's not actual drivers. Just like it's not actual passengers. It's scammers pretending to be passengers and drivers


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

uberxone vegas said:


> They are calling drivers that made a lot of money for them.uber just started robotaxi business in Las Vegas NV using self driving cars 😃Hyundai ioniq5 EVs.lfty started robotaxi operation using ioniq5 Evs😃over a month ago. For now they have safety drivers
> In the cars . Lyft plans to remove humans out of these cars ....next year 2023🤣😂you what that means? they keep all the money 😂🤣.tesle is still working on their self driving cars system.


It just might be the kick in the backside we all need to get the heck out of this business


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It's not actual drivers. Just like it's not actual passengers. It's scammers pretending to be passengers and drivers


I was lucky 7 years ago when it happened to me.
Also fortunate that I was able to go to a greenlight hub.
They gave me back all my money lost but told me in no uncertain terms this was a one time get out of jail free card !
Since then I only answer calls from contacts and that includes passengers.
Everything they want to tell me can be told to me by on app messaging.


----------



## NewEarth (4 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> They have not called me in over 7 years and 25k rides.


Question: Did u file a misclassification claim?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I remember after taking a year off during the COVID shut down and before my second vaccine they did give me offers like yours to get me back driving.


All my communication was via the app


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Aren't the Lux/Premier riders picky and demanding? I would like to drive Lux/Premier, but I don't have the car for it and I don't know if the San Antonio market would support it enough for it to be worth it.


I’d have to agree. The lower the SES group, the more demanding and difficult the rider. I don’t except riders below 9.8. It seems to help.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Time is now 11:02 a.m. Pacific Standard Time, I guess got a call from Uber about 10 minutes ago, inquiring why I haven't driven much in the last week and if I have any complaints, I said my complaints about my fares especially the medium to long trips gave them a few examples and they said they'll see what they can do and get back to me.


----------



## Reefrunner (1 mo ago)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Just received a call from someone who said they were with Uber Support. They did not ask for any private information. The stated reason for the call was to see if I had any concerns with the app and they were wondering why I haven't been driving the past couple of weeks. Then they sent me a text with a couple of links. One for filling out a survey regarding the phone call and the other for feedback. Should I click the links or disregard? Could it be a scam?



Neither Uber or Lyft has ever called to check on me. My schedule sometimes puts me out of town for a long period of time, so I can't drive. If there's a link don't click it! If they want you to do a survey they'll send it to you through the app.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Reefrunner said:


> Neither Uber or Lyft has ever called to check on me. My schedule sometimes puts me out of town for a long period of time, so I can't drive. If there's a link don't click it! If they want you to do a survey they'll send it to you through the app.


Good for you I'm glad that your experience, I'm glad you think your life experience applies to everyone else, I got a call from Uber a few days ago, talk to them on the phone made my complaint especially about the long trips paying nothing I gave them the example of the one that I was offered for $38 with a total miles of 70 miles, and after the call yes the conversation and the link to it if I wanted to do a further survey within my app but the point is they did call first, then it was in my app,

And I also got a call from them about 5 or 6 months ago, was on the phone with a nice young lady for about a half hour she did a small interview with me about how I felt about driving dealing with people issues of driving and so on and so on something about maybe doing an Uber podcast Uber does call, people stop thinking that your life experiences applies to everyone else.


----------



## chauffeuurr (1 mo ago)

they just called me this am and told me i am in good standing🤣..asked why i havent driven in 3 weeks…


----------

